# Sometimes, it just works



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

I had a vet appointment for Phoenix on Friday, walked up to the door and stopped, Phoenix sat and looked at me...yes, good boy :grin2:, opened the door, headed up to the counter and checked in, another nice sit. Walked past a labradoodle, a husky, who did a funny bark into howl sound, Phoenix could care less. Over to the scale, that usually goes over like a fart in a space suit...he hates the scale. Led him gently up with a treat, gave a stand command, got a weight reading, then went over to an empty seat, past a small dog, and sat down. The small dog on a retractable leash was grumbling a bit, Phoenix just looked at him, then at me, I told him settle, and he laid down. I love obedience training :wink2:, sometimes it just works, you practice, practice, practice, then one day, it all just comes together. :toasting:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job both of you!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> I had a vet appointment for Phoenix on Friday, walked up to the door and stopped, Phoenix sat and looked at me...yes, good boy :grin2:, opened the door, headed up to the counter and checked in, another nice sit. Walked past a labradoodle, a husky, who did a funny bark into howl sound, Phoenix could care less. Over to the scale, that usually goes over like a fart in a space suit...he hates the scale. Led him gently up with a treat, gave a stand command, got a weight reading, then went over to an empty seat, past a small dog, and sat down. The small dog on a retractable leash was grumbling a bit, Phoenix just looked at him, then at me, I told him settle, and he laid down. I love obedience training :wink2:, sometimes it just works, you practice, practice, practice, then one day, it all just comes together. :toasting:


Good job Phoenix! Great job on the obedience training.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah Phoenix!!! Good, SMART boy!! Congrats on all your work with him.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

:blush:Thanks everyone, I'm very proud of my Phoenix, every positive experience is a confidence booster for us both :thumbup:


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well Done Phoenix! you rocked it!


----------

